# consumo de amperios frigorifico



## deseo1802 (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola alguien me puede decir el consumo en amperios de un compresor frigorifico lf no frost,necesito consumos aproximados mas o menos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 26, 2011)

deseo1802 dijo:


> Hola alguien me puede decir el consumo en amperios de un compresor frigorifico lf no frost,necesito consumos aproximados mas o menos



Hola Amigo, "la solucion" con una pinza amperometrica.


----------



## deseo1802 (Ago 26, 2011)

ya pero si esta mal el compresor marcara  mal 
yo pregunto si alguien sabe los valores normales de trabajo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2011)

deseo1802 dijo:


> Hola alguien me puede decir el consumo en amperios de un compresor frigorifico lf no frost,necesito consumos aproximados mas o menos



Debería poseer una placa en algún lugar donde figure este dato en Amperes o Watts.


----------



## deseo1802 (Ago 26, 2011)

Mirare en compresor si dice algo pero tengo que quitar tapa protectora
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2011)

El consumo del aparato debiera estar a la vista, sin necesidad de retirar ninguna tapa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2011)

Si es una nevera-heladera-freezer familiar , atrás en el mueble dice el consumo total , y además la bocha-motocompresor tiene de alguna manera estampado ese dato.

En *ese caso* rondará los 2 amp para 220 y los 4 para 110 

Saludos !


----------



## deseo1802 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hola ya repare la nevera lo pongo para que la gente sepa,elimine el termostato de la nevera ahora esta a 4 grados


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2011)

deseo1802 dijo:


> Hola ya repare la nevera lo pongo para que la gente sepa,*elimine el termostato de la nevera* ahora esta a 4 grados



¿ Y el motor queda funcionando siempre ?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 24, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y el motor queda funcionando siempre ?


+1 

No habra eliminado el termico del motor?  (aunque tambien estamos mal)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2011)

deseo1802 dijo:


> Hola ya repare la nevera lo pongo para que la gente sepa,elimine el termostato de la nevera ahora esta a 4 grados


 

Como te dicen* sutilmente* Fogonazo y Eduardo , ¡ Eso no se elimina , se reemplaza ! ! ! !


----------



## deseo1802 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola pongo mi experiencia con una lg no frost la vieron dos "tecnicos" y ninguno me arreglaba el dichoso aparato que no enfriaba menos de 16 grados en nevera despues de mucho leer en internet lo que hize fue buscar placa electronica y dar al boton reset unos segundos y lo segundo quitar el termostato que da paso al aire del congelador ahora me va perfecta 5 grados nevera -18 congelador
ya que dure lo que dios quiera pero no vuelvo a llamar a mas tecnicos, todo lo que pueda lo arreglo a traves de internet sino a la basura

es no frost el termostato solo da paso al aire frio del congelador sin el es como si estuviera al maximo


----------

